# HDD Smart Capability ???



## aceclimb31 (Aug 29, 2004)

What is HDD smart capability and should it be enable???


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is from the SOYO web site and it gives a brief overview of SMART. You should enable it.

What is HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability in BIOS mean 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Self Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology (or S.M.A.R.T.) is a technology that enables a PC to in some cases predict the future failure of storage devices (like hard disk drives). 

This SMART technology is present in your drive, but by default is set to disabled on your drive. For making use of the S.M.A.R.T. feature you would require a software (or BIOS) that enables and monitors the S.M.A.R.T status of your hard drive, and an operating system that supports the S.M.A.R.T feature i.e. Windows 95 or higher. Some BIOS contain this software, otherwise EZ-SMART from StorageSoft is an example of a utility that can enable and monitor the SMART status of your drive too (only available for Windows 98 and Windows NT). 

Thus the message

"S.M.A.R.T. Capable but Disabled"

means just that - the drive supports the feature, but it isn't enabled / supported by the BIOS or other software.


----------

